# titan + rohloff | ein paar eindrücke



## *adrenalin* (8. April 2008)

nachdem der umbau meines quantec-rahmens auf die rohloff-bedürfnisse in einem gewissen maße ausgereizt ist und mich auf der suche nach einem neuen herzstück auch das titan-virus befallen hat, ist letzte woche ein neuer untermieter bei mir eingezogen!

hier ein paar erste eindrücke, es fehlen noch parts daher kann ich nur sukzessive mehr bilder posten. ich will hier aber auch niemandem mit dem x-ten aufbauthread nerven, sondern euch einfach an meiner freude teilhaben lassen  












alles weitere in ein paar tagen!


----------



## jenslindefb (8. April 2008)

Ah, ein Van Nicholas, Schön, sieht man auch nicht so oft, obwohl das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ja scheinbar ganz gut zu sein scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. April 2008)

Sowas nervt nie. Immer schön weiter posten. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. April 2008)

so, es geht weiter:

das bushnell innenlager (echte 140 gr.), welches in kooperation mit dem entsprechenden rahmen die realisierung eines "spanner-freien" rohloff-bikes ermöglichen wird. leider ist das foto unscharf und das ebb schon verbaut...






an der kettenstrebe mußte ich etwas basteln, da der rahmen für die durchgehende zugverlegung der externen schaltbox vorbereitet ist - ich aber anschläge für die kabeltrenner und somit auch die möglichkeit zur zugspannung benötige, da ich wieder die interne ansteuerung der rohloff verbauen werde. dank bikeaholics schaut das jetz sehr clean und reduziert aus, die schrauben (kopf ausgedreht und schraube hohlgebohrt für den zug) geben schon einen hinweis auf das farbspiel.


----------



## wookie (16. April 2008)

Gibt es auch ein Bild vom ganzen Rahmen?


----------



## Speedskater (16. April 2008)

Das schaut schon mal sehr gut aus. 
Den Excenter habe ich auch in meinem Mi-Tech

Weitermachen!

PS: hast du die Rohloff-Nabe schon eingespeicht?
Vielleicht sind heute meine Sapim Laser in 239mm und 237mm für meine beiden Rohloff-Bikes in der Post.

Dafällt mir noch was ein. Dann brauchst du doch sicher auch Titan-Senkkopfschrauben M4x10 und M4x25 für dein neues Bike?


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein Bild vom ganzen Rahmen?



später!      ich will ja nicht sofort mit der tür ins haus fallen!



Speedskater schrieb:


> PS: hast du die Rohloff-Nabe schon eingespeicht?
> Vielleicht sind heute meine Sapim Laser in 239mm und 237mm für meine beiden Rohloff-Bikes in der Post.
> 
> Dafällt mir noch was ein. Dann brauchst du doch sicher auch Titan-Senkkopfschrauben M4x10 und M4x25 für dein neues Bike?



einige parts werden von dem quantec übernommen, u.a. der lrs.

wofür sollte ich die senkkopfschrauben benötigen?


----------



## Speedskater (16. April 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> einige parts werden von dem quantec übernommen, u.a. der lrs.
> 
> wofür sollte ich die senkkopfschrauben benötigen?



Wenn Du schon einen Titanrahmen hast, wäre es dann nicht passend, wenn die Schrauben, welche Deine Rohloff zusammen halten auch aus diesem edlen Material sind.


----------



## karsten reincke (16. April 2008)

schönes Rad!!!!!

ich habe den Katalog von Van Nichols auch, bin hin und hergerissen zwischen Rewel und Van Nichols.
Gibt es beim Selbstaufbau eines Titanrahmens was zu beachten, was bei anderen nicht so wichtig ist? Habe bisher nur Alu und Stahl aufgebaut.
K.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. April 2008)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> schönes Rad!!!!!
> 
> ich habe den Katalog von Van Nichols auch, bin hin und hergerissen zwischen Rewel und Van Nichols.
> Gibt es beim Selbstaufbau eines Titanrahmens was zu beachten, was bei anderen nicht so wichtig ist? Habe bisher nur Alu und Stahl aufgebaut.
> K.



kupferpaste


----------



## badboy-rudi (16. April 2008)

Du nervst nie.
Ich hab Deine Aufbauten immer gern verfolgt.
In diesem Fall bin ich mal auf das ganze Rad gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (16. April 2008)




----------



## Dieselwiesel (17. April 2008)

Hab ich dich mit dem Titan-Virus infiziert???

1000 ist ja schon geradezu ein Schnäppchen für den Rahmen:
http://www.vannicholas.com//WbmBike...28KX7YMS4iyaO3fDiH7Qs3b9AzGhCDFj55vJ8s4MHQg==

Sieht auch Super aus das gute Stück.
Einzig die Ausfallenden gefallen mir nicht so recht. Klar die sind sehr Kunstvoll gefräst, wirken aber in meinen Augen etwas zu aufdringlich......

Stimmt das Gewicht wie auf der Homepage angegeben?

Bei dem Preis werde ich den Rahmen mit Sicherheit für mein nächstes Projekt vormerken.....


----------



## *adrenalin* (17. April 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Hab ich dich mit dem Titan-Virus infiziert???
> 
> Einzig die Ausfallenden gefallen mir nicht so recht. Klar die sind sehr Kunstvoll gefräst, wirken aber in meinen Augen etwas zu aufdringlich......
> 
> Stimmt das Gewicht wie auf der Homepage angegeben?



nein, es mußten nur diverse rahmenbedingungen eintreten, um es möglich machen zu können. das thema treibt mich seit einiger zeit um.

gerade die ausfallenden finde ich klasse. ich habe mich im gegenzug von fast allen rahmenstickern getrennt, das macht die optik ruhiger und wie ich finde auch edler.

das gewicht der homepage kannst du getrost vergessen - und zwar im negativen sinn! der rahmen ist ca. 150 gr. schwerer als das angegebene gewicht, welches aber auch auf den kettenschaltungsrahmen abzielt (jede menge zugführungen für die rohloff am unterrohr + das größere und massivere tretlager-shell) und dann mußt du ja noch das bushnell ebb dazurechnen. aber bei dem rahmen (habe mich wirklich in die optik und die details verliebt) war mir das egal, durch diverse andere optimierungen (disc, gabel, kurbel etc.) hole ich das fast wieder raus und werde wieder bei dem gewicht des quantec landen. dafür habe ich dann einen titan-rahmen und eine cleane excenterspanner-lösung. ihr werdet sehen...


----------



## Rex Felice (17. April 2008)

Hallo

Meiner Händler hat ein fertig aufgebautes Zion mit Rohloff herumstehen. Gefällt mir aber bislang nicht. Vielleicht gefällt mir ja dann deiner. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt!

Grzss


----------



## Dieselwiesel (17. April 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> das gewicht der homepage kannst du getrost vergessen - und zwar im negativen sinn! der rahmen ist ca. 150 gr. schwerer als das angegebene gewicht, welches aber auch auf den kettenschaltungsrahmen abzielt (jede menge zugführungen für die rohloff am unterrohr + das größere und massivere tretlager-shell) und dann mußt du ja noch das bushnell ebb dazurechnen.





Verstehe ich das richtig ?!

Herstellerangabe + 150gr. + nochmal 140gr. für den Excentereinsatz ?!

Also 290gr. Mehrgewicht gegenüber Katalogangabe ???


----------



## karsten reincke (17. April 2008)

noch ne Frage zu Titanrahmen: Gibt es eine Beschränkung bezüglich des Fahrergewichtes? Ich bin eher der Sumo-Fraktion zuzurechnen. Es geht mir nicht darum, ob der Rahmen weich ist oder flext, sondern darum, ab welcher Belastung ein solcher Rahmen bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (17. April 2008)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> Ich bin eher der Sumo-Fraktion zuzurechnen.



Sach mal Karsten, Du hast beim Winterpokal Platz 82 und die Gleiche Punkzahl wie ich ereicht und warst 270 Stunden mit dem Bike unterwegs. Da müsstest Du doch dabei abnehmen


----------



## Dieselwiesel (18. April 2008)

karsten reincke schrieb:


> noch ne Frage zu Titanrahmen: Gibt es eine Beschränkung bezüglich des Fahrergewichtes? Ich bin eher der Sumo-Fraktion zuzurechnen. Es geht mir nicht darum, ob der Rahmen weich ist oder flext, sondern darum, ab welcher Belastung ein solcher Rahmen bricht.



Also unter "Sumo-Fraktion" verstehe ich 120kg und mehr ?!
So viel wiegst du doch nicht wirklich, oder ???

Bei einem 1200gr. Titan-Rahmen würde ich mir beim Sumo-Fahrer sorgen machen aber nicht bei einem Titan-Rahmen dieser (um 1700gr.) Gewichtsklasse. Dieser sollte nicht so schnell kaputt zu kriegen sein.

Flexen wird da vermutlich auch nicht sehr viel.

Zum Vergleich.
Mein Rohloff Titan-Rahmen wiegt inkl. der verschiebbaren Ausfallenden 1558gr. (bei 18") und füllt sich selbst dann noch ausreichend steif an wenn ich Bergauf volle Kanne "am Horn ziehe". Da geben Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbeln und Laufräder noch am meisten nach.
Mein "alter" 1880gr. Alu Rahmen war auch nicht besser......


----------



## *adrenalin* (18. April 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig ?!
> 
> Herstellerangabe + 150gr. + nochmal 140gr. für den Excentereinsatz ?!
> 
> Also 290gr. Mehrgewicht gegenüber Katalogangabe ???



angabe im katalog 1.510 gr. bei 17" beim standard zion. ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß der rohloff-rahmen aufgrund des größeren ebb-tretlager gehäuses und der aufwendigeren zugführung etwas mehr wiegt. das es dann doch 150 gr. waren hat mich auch überrascht!

das in diesem gewicht kein ebb mit drin ist war -zumindestens mir- klar.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (18. April 2008)

Also summa summarum 1800gr. für den kompletten 16,5" Rahmen ?!
Das ist doch leider sehr schwer 

Mein neuer Mi-Tech Alu-Rahmen wiegt in 19" mit Pulverlack/Aufkleber und EBB tutti kompletto 1715gr. !!!
Und ich dachte schon DER ist schwer.....

Naja.... bei einem Titanrahmen gehts ja auch nicht immer ums Gewicht, das Aussehen ist entscheidender und da kann dein Rahmen ja voll Punkten.


----------



## *adrenalin* (18. April 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Also summa summarum 1800gr. für den kompletten 16,5" Rahmen ?!
> Das ist doch leider sehr schwer
> 
> Mein neuer Mi-Tech Alu-Rahmen wiegt in 19" mit Pulverlack/Aufkleber und EBB tutti kompletto 1715gr. !!!
> ...



die psychologisch so kritischen 1.800 gr. werden nicht überschritten  

ja, die optik macht einiges wett und zudem muß man klar sagen, daß es außer rewel auch keine echte alternative (für mich!!!) gab. von ALLEN rohloff-ti-rahmen ist der van nicholas der schönste mit den tauglichsten rohloff-details (zugführung, aufallenden). 

heute abend wird geschraubt, mit übergangs-gabel und -disc, da die eloxier-aktion noch dauert.


----------



## karsten reincke (19. April 2008)

ich bin WIRKLICH in der Sumo-Fraktion, also reichlich über 130kg. Ich fahre zwar sehr viel mit dem Bike, aber das hat leider nur wenig Einfluß auf meine Masse, auf die näheren Gründe einzugehen, würde einen Extrathread erfordern.(Ernährung, Belastungsoptimierung, Gewöhnung an Belastungen, Fahrstil uswusf...)
Ich fahre in Berlin und Umgebung, das bedeutet naürlich auch recht wenige Höhenmeter, außerdem bin ich an sich der Tourenfahrer mit eher moderaten Wegen und auch mal ein paar dutzend Kilometern auf Asphalt.
Mich interessiert bei Titan, ab wann ein Titanrahmen bricht. Alurahmen habe ich bereits geschrottet, und zwar nicht per Gewaltbruch, sondern eher ein Ermüdungsbruch am Knoten von Oberrohr-Sattelstütze-Sitzrohr. Zur Zeit fahre ich meine größeren Touren mit einem Stahlrahmen, der jetzt schon länger hält als die Alurahmen.  Titan interessiert mich, weil man über Haltbarkeit und Robustheit fast nur Positives hört. ( Materialien aus der Luftfahrt sind ja meist positiv besetzt....)
Carbon übrigens ist nicht mein Ding, ich glaube auch nicht, daß ich da was von der Stange bekäme, eher schon bei FES eine Einzelanfertigung, aber das sprengt ja alle Budgets.
K.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (19. April 2008)

Uff.....
Also +130kg ist schon mal eine Ansage.
Titan ist ein tolles Material aber vergiss nicht das es dazu genutzt wird um besonders LEICHTE Rahmen zu bauen (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel   ).
Um das zu erreichen werden die Wandstärken soweit wie möglich/vertretbar/bezahlbar/fahrbar reduziert.

Abgesehen davon besitzt Titan zwar fast die gleiche Festigkeit wie Stahl aber nur die halbe Steifigkeit !!!

Und das ist bei deinem Gewicht ja noch am entscheidendsten.
Was hilft dir ein leichter stabiler Rahmen wenn er durch deine Belastung wackelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz.
Um auf eine (bei deinem Gewicht) brauchbare Steifigkeit zu kommen müsste man Rohrdurchmesser und Wandstärken deutlich vergrößern.
Der Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber Stahl wird dadurch wieder aufgezehrt.

Tipp:
Wenn du was schönes individuelles willst lass dir einen Alu-Massrahmen (auf dein Körpergewicht) zurechtschneidern.
Entsprechend gebaut bekommst du einen bei weitem ausreichend stabilen Rahmen der auch noch hübsch und Zeitgemäß aussieht.

Bei www.mi-tech.de solltest du fündig werden. Der baut dir die Rahmen so wie du es brauchst, einzig die Schweißnähte sind nicht die schönsten aber die kann man ja auch verschliffen bestellen.

Besagter Rahmenbauer hat auch für einen 105kg Freund ein hübsches (Bocksteifes) Bike gebaut.


----------



## AngryApe (4. Mai 2008)

@*adrenalin* ...wie sah das bei dem rahmen mit der lieferzeit aus?


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. Mai 2008)

10 tage...


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. Mai 2008)

sorry, weitere fotos kommen natürlich noch, schwierigkeit ist derzeit das der eloxierer sich reichlich zeit läßt und daher die vielen kleinen sonderanfertigungen nicht eingebaut werden können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Juni 2008)

so, der eloxierer hat sich auch bequemt und somit kann es hier nach fast einem monat pause wieder weitergehen. (ich hoffe, es hat überhaupt noch irgendeiner lust, sich das anzuschauen  )

avid juicy ultimate mit gold eloxierter hardware - das rot paßte gar nicht, also alles komplett auseinander!





die zugführung für die rohloff am unterrohr ist genial, aber daher auch durchgehend. zum einen würde das klappern der nokons nerven und es geht auch besser: carbonröhrchen durchgeführt, was aufgrund des versatzes sehr schwierig ist, weil eine enorme spannung auf die röhrchen kommt. vom vorletzten auf den letzten zuganschlag ging es nicht mehr. 





mittwoch geht es mit dem cockpit und weiteren details weiter!


----------



## Speedskater (2. Juni 2008)

Natürlich wollen wir das sehn.


----------



## marko.k (2. Juni 2008)

Hab auch schon ganz gespannt gewartet...


----------



## Hellspawn (2. Juni 2008)

sieht super aus. Aber bitte am Oberrohr die Kabelbinder durch Clips ersetzen. So viel Feingefühl muss sein


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. Juni 2008)

nun kommt der "rest".

avid juicy ultimate mit eloxierter verstellschraube für den belagkontakt und natürlich alu-schrauben für die befestigung am lenker:





jochen aka bikeaholics.de hat mir carbonschellen gebastelt:





die xtr-kurbelschraube mußte auch dran glauben:





und zum schluß nun das ganze in 4c:





und von der "falschen" seite auch noch mal:





ich habe fertig!





p.s. ein mini-details stört mich noch - die rote schrift auf der stütze! ich konnte mich aber bislang nicht überwinden, die syntace komplett zu entlacken. vielleicht später...


----------



## Fezzä__ (5. Juni 2008)

WOW!! einfach nur HAMMER!!!! Unglaublich geil!! 

Und dann diese Details!! SUPER!! perfekter Aufbau! gratuliere!!     

Auch haben will!!!!!


----------



## Rolf (5. Juni 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> p.s. ein mini-details stört mich noch - die rote schrift auf der stütze! ich konnte mich aber bislang nicht überwinden, die syntace komplett zu entlacken. vielleicht später...



Wie wärs mit Abschleifen und Drüberpolieren ?


----------



## cluso (5. Juni 2008)

Weis gar nicht was schreiben, mir gehen die Superlative aus. 


"SCHÖN".


(einziger Kritikpunkt: Der goldene Absatz an der Durin wäre für mich zuviel des Guten).


----------



## Carcassonne (5. Juni 2008)

Geil! Genau der richtige und deshalb unaufdringliche Anteil an güldenen Akzenten. Mit würde allerdings eine Sattelstütze aus Titan noch besser gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (5. Juni 2008)

uiuiui, sieht ja klasse aus!
nur bei den carbon-schellen hätte ich bammel mal richtig in die bremsen zu greifen.


----------



## mete (5. Juni 2008)

Tolles Rad, eine schwarze Durin wäre meiner Meinung nach aber noch etwas passender.


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. Juni 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Tolles Rad, eine schwarze Durin wäre meiner Meinung nach aber noch etwas passender.



ja! uneingeschränkte zustimmung, aber die weiße hatte ich damals für das  giant gekauft. jetzt wäre mir die schwarze auch lieber, aber so dicke habe ich es gerade auch nicht...


----------



## *adrenalin* (5. Juni 2008)

ich habe doch glatt was vergessen!

die gabel mußte neben dem neuen aufkleber in gold auch technische modifikationen über sich ergehen lassen. zum einen ein zartes carbonhütchen für das luftventil (innen ist ein gewinde eingeklebt) und die dämpfung hat ihr lockout verloren. ersetzt durch einen kompletten neubau mit carbonstange und dem deckel mit der stiftkonstruktion (zur montage mit der nuß). beides made bei bikeaholics.

der carbondeckel





die dämpfereinheit





...und ja - die ränder müssen noch ordentlich geschwärzt werden, ich habe es vergessen


----------



## Havi (5. Juni 2008)

*sabber*


----------



## Havi (5. Juni 2008)

So fertig gesabbert. 
Wollte noch fragen welche Reifenbreite du da fährst? Denke auch verschärft über den Zion nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (5. Juni 2008)

Havi schrieb:


> So fertig gesabbert.
> Wollte noch fragen welche Reifenbreite du da fährst? Denke auch verschärft über den Zion nach



rr 2,25 hinten, nn 2,1 vorne.


----------



## Tracer (5. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes individuelles Bike, mit viel liebe zu Detail !

Wie viel Federweg hat deine Gabel?


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Juni 2008)

Sauber  

Toller Aufbau, und ein sehr schöner Rahmen (tolle Details und die Verarbeitung sieht auch gut aus. Da stimmt das PLV). Zwei klitzekleine Dinge stören mich: Der goldene Aufkleber an der Gabel links unten muss nicht sein und die Gabel selbst hätte ich - passend zum Rahmen - in silber genommen. Obwohl letzteres vermutlich riskant ist, weil das Silber dann natürlich auch wirklich passen muss.


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Juni 2008)

gewicht ??


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Juni 2008)

Wunderschön, mit seeeeehr viel Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut!!!

 

Wo hast Du die ganzen Teile denn eloxieren lassen (auch bei Bikeaholics?) bzw. gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht mit Firmen, die das machen?


----------



## Jan-Ove (5. Juni 2008)

Das würde mich auch interessieren!

Das Rad ist ein Kunstwerk mit viel Liebe und und Kompetenz aufgebaut!

Gratulation!


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juni 2008)

Toll


----------



## *adrenalin* (6. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du die ganzen Teile denn eloxieren lassen (auch bei Bikeaholics?) bzw. gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht mit Firmen, die das machen?


ich habe die parts bei eloxal münchen bearbeiten lassen, allerdings muß man da echt geduld haben (beim letzten mal hat es fast 2 monate gedauert!) und letzte aussage war, daß sie solche aufträge eigentlich gar nicht mehr annehmen wollen - zuviel aufwand.

eine andere adresse kenne ich derzeit auch noch nicht.




[email protected]!t schrieb:


> gewicht ??


10,35 kg


----------



## M4d_K3kz (6. Juni 2008)

wollen die keine kleinteile eloxieren? oder auch keine einzelne rahmen? wollte evt. in paar wochen meinen rahmen eloxieren lassen.


----------



## kodak (6. Juni 2008)

... schau doch einfach ins Branchenbuch ... Galvanisieren heisst das Zauberwort dort ... also unter Galvanik schauen und man findet mehr Anbieter also welche die sich Eloxierer nennen ... gibt es nahezu ueberall wo auch Metallverarbeitung stattfindet (hier in Dresden 2 )

PErcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (6. Juni 2008)

Ein Traumbike .



*adrenalin* schrieb:


> 10,35 kg


 

Aber 10.35kg? Wenn ich mir die Teile so ansehe. Alles vom Feinsten.  
Der Rahmen ist auch in Kindergröße ... (sollten so ~1500g sein).
Die Rohloff wiegt was mehr, aber du sparst auch wieder Kurbel/Umwerfer etc.

In meinem Augen ein Kilo zuviel. Wo ist das Kilo geblieben?


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. Juni 2008)

Das Gewicht geht vollkommen in Ordnung, man kann es mit dem Wahn aber auch übertreiben...

@ *adrenalin*: Danke für den Tip, müsste ja dann bei mir in der Ecke sein.
Werde da trotzdem mal mein Glück versuchen...


----------



## AngryApe (6. Juni 2008)

der rahmen ist bei knappen 1800g, ne rohloff ist zwischen 0,5 - 1kg schwehrer, je nachdem wie leicht die schaltkomponenten sind die du zum vergleich ranziehst, c.a. 100g werden hier durch die interne ansteuerung eingespart!

was ich richtig geil fände wär das rad mit ner Ti Starrgabel!


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. Juni 2008)

eiji schrieb:


> Ein Traumbike .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ob man ein kilo zusammenbekommt weiß ich nicht, aber es ließe sich nochmal einiges sparen (wenn man denn wollte!):
* reifen 300 gr. lachpellen
* leichtere stütze
* kurbel
* modifizierte gabel (sid o.ä.)

hatte ich aber alles schon, will ich nicht mehr!


der rahmen mit ebb-lager ist übrigens deutlich schwerer als wie von dir geschätzt.


----------



## checky (10. Juni 2008)

seh ich ja jetzt erst!

Geiles Bike. Fand die Airbornes immer schon klasse & das Nicholas steht da natürlich in nichts nach ;-)
Sehr sehr schöner Aufbau, was für die Ewigkeit (aber wer will das schon ;-)
Ich find das goldige stört den sonst sehr edlen Gesamteindruck, aber des ist ja zum Glück Geschmackssache.
einfach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gewicht: HeHe, Jahre ists her ....


----------



## eDw (10. Juni 2008)

Auch gerade erst gesehen. Super!

@ *adrenalin* 
Weisse Gabel hatten wir ja schon. Aber warum kein Rewell Titangriff? Zumal Syntace ja den Carbonlenker sowieso nur mit Rewell Griff und nicht mit Rohloffgriff wegen der Klemmung frei gibt.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Cpace (10. Juni 2008)

Das Radel gefällt mir außerordentlich gut, jedoch würde ich persönlich fürs Aussehen nie solch einen Aufwand betreiben...


----------



## *adrenalin* (11. Juni 2008)

eDw schrieb:


> Auch gerade erst gesehen. Super!
> 
> @ *adrenalin*
> Weisse Gabel hatten wir ja schon. Aber warum kein Rewell Titangriff? Zumal Syntace ja den Carbonlenker sowieso nur mit Rewell Griff und nicht mit Rohloffgriff wegen der Klemmung frei gibt.
> ...


das ist was in planung, bin aber abhängig von einem anderen forumsmitglied, welches einen revolutionären eigenen griff entwickelt. den möchte ich dann gerne haben...



checky schrieb:


> seh ich ja jetzt erst!
> 
> Geiles Bike. Fand die Airbornes immer schon klasse & das Nicholas steht da natürlich in nichts nach ;-)
> Sehr sehr schöner Aufbau, was für die Ewigkeit (aber wer will das schon ;-)
> ...


das gold an der gabel wird noch gegen schwarz getauscht, ihr habt mich weichgekocht!

das gewicht: man gewöhnt sich dran und ganz ehrlich: das kilo mehr merke ich nicht!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (11. Juni 2008)

revolutionär? ... hm ist bestimmt verschlußsache oder?
müssen wir dich foltern damit du uns infos gibst?

 

ansonsten finde ich das rad vom gewicht und aufbau her top. ist nun mal rohloff da kann mein kein leichtbau mit betreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (11. Juni 2008)

@Hepatitis, er übertreibt maßlos.

Er warter darauf, dass ich in die Puschen komme und ihm auch so ein Teil bastel.


----------



## 20_bandh (11. Juni 2008)

titan + rohloff = Thylacine


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir gar nicht.
29er sind schon nicht mein Ding und der Rahmen ist imho etwas "too much".
So schön verarbeitet er auch ist.
Dein Thylacine ist ja echt schön aufgebaut (hast Du die Teile eigentlich hier in der Nähe in nem Shop zusammengestellt?) und vor allem auch in klassischer Rahmenform.
Gehört sich imho bei einem Titanbike so.


----------



## CSB (12. Juni 2008)

...SCHWACHSINNIGE Rahmenkonstruktion!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaypeare (12. Juni 2008)

Die Rahmenform wäre jetzt auch net meins, aber wie du auf diesen Bildern die Verarbeitungsqualität beurteilen willst, versteh ich nicht.

Auf der HP von Thylacine gibts Nahaufnahmen von Schweißnähten, die sehen schon gut aus...

Hach ja, if I had a million dollars...


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juni 2008)

Warum setzen manche Rahmenhersteller auf verschiebbare Ausfaller? Preis oder gibt es technische Gründe? EBB sieht IMHO cleaner aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Juni 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ...aber wie du auf diesen Bildern die Verarbeitungsqualität beurteilen willst, versteh ich nicht.
> 
> Auf der HP von Thylacine gibts Nahaufnahmen von Schweißnähten, die sehen schon gut aus...



Daraus und aus dem ersten großen Bild mit dem Rahmen schliesse ich das.
Auf dem Bild, daß nur den Rahmen zeigt sieht sowiet man das per Web beurteilen kann sehr gut und clean verarbeitet aus.
Würde mich bei einem US Titan Rahmen auch wundern, wenn es nicht so wäre.
Nur das Design ist wir gesagt überhaupt nicht mein Ding.


----------



## eDw (12. Juni 2008)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Hepatitis, er übertreibt maßlos.
> 
> Er warter darauf, dass ich in die Puschen komme und ihm auch so ein Teil bastel.




....kann ich verstehen. Ich wuerde auch lieber so einen wie den Rewell nehmen. Zumal ich finde, dass der Rewell nicht sonderlich gut funzt.


----------



## Havi (18. Juni 2008)

gibt es schon einen Fahrbericht? *Dackelblick* 

So einen Zion würd ich mir gerne selber zum Examen im nächsten Jahr schenken  Würde mich mal sehr interessieren wie so der Fahreindruck ist.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (18. Juni 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Warum setzen manche Rahmenhersteller auf verschiebbare Ausfaller? Preis oder gibt es technische Gründe? EBB sieht IMHO cleaner aus.



oftmals gibts bei ebb knarzgeräusche und technisch ist die Rahmenkonstruktion nicht so aufwändig mit verschiebbaren ausfallern.Und mann kann immer noch ein Schaltauge einbauen.

Geiles Rad, aber die Tune Spanner würde ich auch gegen goldene tauschen.


----------



## *adrenalin* (19. Juni 2008)

Havi schrieb:


> gibt es schon einen Fahrbericht? *Dackelblick*
> 
> So einen Zion würd ich mir gerne selber zum Examen im nächsten Jahr schenken  Würde mich mal sehr interessieren wie so der Fahreindruck ist.



natürlich wird die kiste gefahren und im sinne eines sorglos-bikes sieht es auch schon aus wie sau. goldenes sieht man nicht mehr  

den gerühmten titan-komfort kann ich in verbindung mit der syntace stütze ehrlich gesagt nicht bestätigen. das dingt erscheint mir knüppelhart, der rahmen ist ja auch relativ schwer, durch das oversized ebb-tretlagergehäuse auch in diesem bereich sehr steif. an der umsetzung des vortrieb scheitert es also nicht (wenn man ihn denn erstmal auf die pedale bringt!)...

das fahrverhalten würde ich in verbindung mit der 100er durin auch als sehr ausgewogen bezeichnen, eine kürzere gabel würde die fuhre dann schon eher nervös machen.

ansonsten unauffällig gut im positiven sinn!


----------



## Töff-Töff (21. Juni 2008)

20_bandh schrieb:


> titan + rohloff = Thylacine



Entgegen der anderen Meinungen finde ich das das Bike seeeehr geil ist. Mir gefällt der rahmen sehr gut! Der Gabelschaft wird hoffentlich noch gekürzt?


----------



## Catsoft (25. Juni 2008)

@ oliver

Hast du die Oberrohrlänge mal gemessen? Magst du die Werte mal kundtun?

Robert


----------



## corfrimor (19. November 2008)

@adrenalin

sehe Dein Rad erst jetzt - supergeil!  Und das Gewicht ist für ein stabiles Rohloff-Hardtail doch perfekt; wenn's noch leichter wird, geht's wieder zu Lasten der Haltbarkeit und/oder Funktion, und wozu dann Rohloff und Titan? Wirklich eines der schönsten Hardtails (v.a. Sorglos-Hardtails), die ich je gesehen hab'.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## dortmund biker (17. Dezember 2008)

und ich habe das ganze noch später entdeckt. 

ich finde dein rad sehr schön. sinnvoller, robuster aufbau, leicht, schöne farb- und komponentenwahl, titan. was will man mehr?


----------



## Loli.. (26. Dezember 2008)

Huhu, schicke Kiste. 

Der Rahmen hat ein Excenter Tretlager oder? Kann auf der VN Seite irgendwie die Info nicht finden warum das jetzt ein Rohloffrahmen ist und da er keine verschiebbaren Ausfallenden hat sieht es schwer nach Excenter aus. Liege ich richtig?

MfG Loli..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Dezember 2008)

Schau Dir einfach mal die Bilder in seinem Album an


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2009)

Habe den Thread auch erst jetzt gesehen. GRATULIERE! Das ist wirklich ein super schönes Bike!  

Noch etwas zu folgendem Thema:


*adrenalin* schrieb:


> den gerühmten titan-komfort kann ich in verbindung mit der syntace stütze ehrlich gesagt nicht bestätigen. das dingt erscheint mir knüppelhart, ...



Das kann ich so bestätigen. Als ich mein Ti-HT erstmalig aufbaute, hatte ich auch die Kombination Ti-Rahmen und Carbon-Sattelstütze und empfand das Bike ebenfalls als eher hart und unkomfortabel. Dann habe ich eine leicht nach hinten gebogene Moots-Ti-Stütze verbaut und das hat mich wirklich begeistert. Etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt würde ich mal sagen, dass die Ti-Stütze bedeutend mehr flext als die Carbon-Stütze und das bringt deutlich mehr Komfort. Ev. kannst Du Dir irgendwo mal eine Ti-Stütze ausleihen und vergleichen. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Juli 2009)

ich grabe meinen eigenen fred nochmal aus, denn über das frühjahr/sommer hat sich nochmal einiges getan. zum einen habe ich felix´ laufradbaukünste in anspruch genommen und mir meine rohloff (und die tune vr-nabe) mit standesgemäßen ztr aufbauen lassen. 

der neue tune-shifter mußte es auch unbedingt sein, die hopes haben kunststoff-leitungen bekommen und die zugführung habe ich weiter optimiert. der king mußte einem tune bobo weichen. zu guter letzt habe ich die letzten (aus meiner sicht störenden) farbflecken an der fox entfernt: ich einstellknöpfe sind nun schwarz eloxiert.

mit den rocket rons bin ich mehr als zufrieden, vorne ein 2,4er mit 2,0 bar ist eine echte offenbarung (bei 515 gr. und sehr gutem lauf).


----------



## eDw (28. Juli 2009)

Hi Oliver,
sag mal was zu dem Tune Schlatgriff? 
Hatte auch ueberlegt, mir aber letzte Woche den von Speedskater geholt. Sind das normale Syntace Schraubgriffe und den einen dann abgeschnitten?

Danke und Gruss
e


----------



## Coffee (28. Juli 2009)

hi,

sehr schönes bike 

@ eDw, der syntace dürfte einfach der normale griff gekürzt sein. ist ja bei dem sehr gut möglich  diesen Rolff griff habe ich ja auch kürzlich erst verbaut (und habe noch einen in der pipeline) erfahrungswerte kann ich noch nciht sagen. montage war aber einfach und der erste eindruck ist prima.

lg coffee


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Juli 2009)

sehr gefällig, fein.


----------



## *adrenalin* (28. Juli 2009)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi Oliver,
> sag mal was zu dem Tune Schlatgriff?
> Hatte auch ueberlegt, mir aber letzte Woche den von Speedskater geholt. Sind das normale Syntace Schraubgriffe und den einen dann abgeschnitten?
> 
> ...



eindruck ist sehr gut, sehr paßgenau und wirkt sehr edel. montage wie bei coffee einfach und problemlos, die fixierung auf dem lenker funktioniert 100%ig. bisher also alles gut.

die syntace-griffe montiere ich immer verkehrt herum als mini-mini-hörnchen, auf der einen seite abgesägt.


----------



## ronmen (8. Oktober 2010)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ich grabe meinen eigenen fred nochmal aus, denn über das frühjahr/sommer hat sich nochmal einiges getan. zum einen habe ich felix´ laufradbaukünste in anspruch genommen und mir meine rohloff (und die tune vr-nabe) mit standesgemäßen ztr aufbauen lassen.
> 
> der neue tune-shifter mußte es auch unbedingt sein, die hopes haben kunststoff-leitungen bekommen und die zugführung habe ich weiter optimiert. der king mußte einem tune bobo weichen. zu guter letzt habe ich die letzten (aus meiner sicht störenden) farbflecken an der fox entfernt: ich einstellknöpfe sind nun schwarz eloxiert.
> 
> mit den rocket rons bin ich mehr als zufrieden, vorne ein 2,4er mit 2,0 bar ist eine echte offenbarung (bei 515 gr. und sehr gutem lauf).



riesenkompliment.
die zusammenstellung ist mehr als gelungen.
wenn ich die muehle sehe kribbelts mir in den fingern und ich hoffe meines ist auch bald startklar^^
was mir nur ein wenig verwirrt ist der federweg - ich für meinen geschmack haette einen kuerzeren vorbau genommen, die sattelstuetze versenkt und würde damit nur singletrails schroten 
was hat die gabel fuer einen federweg ?


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2010)

dürften 100mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (9. Oktober 2010)

wo liegt nach der Kur das Gewicht?


----------



## *adrenalin* (18. Oktober 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> wo liegt nach der Kur das Gewicht?



mit aktuell roro vorne und rara hinten (jeweils 2,25) bei ziemlich genau 10,3 kg.


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Oktober 2010)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> mit aktuell roro vorne und rara hinten (jeweils 2,25) bei ziemlich genau 10,3 kg.



die aussage muß ich revidieren, weil es nun ganz anders ausschaut:

klick

zisch, bumm, peng - nun ist es ein kettenschalter!


----------



## ronmen (2. November 2010)

weshalb hattest du dich damals für die interne zugansteuerung entschieden ? (pro contra)

Ich dachte bisher, dass die interne ansteuerung felgenbremsennutzung nach sich zieht (gemaess rohloff konfigurator)

vg
ron


----------



## Speedskater (2. November 2010)

Die interne Schaltansteuerung ist leichter, schaltet knackiger, hat weniger Schaltspiel, usw.
Ausser dem Rohloff Konfigurator gibt es keinen Grund die externe Schaltansteuerung zu verwenden.


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die interne Schaltansteuerung ist leichter, schaltet knackiger, hat weniger Schaltspiel, usw.
> Ausser dem Rohloff Konfigurator gibt es keinen Grund die externe Schaltansteuerung zu verwenden.



man muß halt basteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronmen (2. November 2010)

gibt es dafür passende zuganschläge die man verwenden kann ? (titan)

das sind die möglichkeiten die mir zur verfügung stehen (unter cable stops)

http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/

insofern ich schon intern+disc nehmen würde, käme jedoch definitiv nicht diese reudige canti sockel lösung in frage


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. November 2010)

naja, du brauchst welche die die rohloff-schrauben aufnehmen. du mußt ja an diesen schrauben die zugspannung einstellen können. also reine zuganschläge reichen da nicht aus.

lösungen gibt es mehrere, schöne und machbare nur wenige. perfekt wäre sich welche anbruzzeln zu lassen...


----------



## ronmen (2. November 2010)

mh, da werd ich mir einen zuganschlagsbolzen wohl oder übel selber drehen müssen..
kennst du die spezifikationen des gewindes (der zuganschlagsschrauben) ?

vg
ron


----------



## ufp (2. Januar 2011)

Habe den Thread auch erst vor kurzem gesehen.
Gott sei Danke wurde er vor kurzem wieder hervorgeholt;
somit konnte ich auch in den Genuss eines sehr schönen Titanaufbauthreads kommen  .



*adrenalin* schrieb:


> . zum einen habe ich felix´ laufradbaukünste in anspruch genommen und mir meine rohloff (und die tune vr-nabe) mit standesgemäßen ztr aufbauen lassen.


Warum?
Gewicht, Optik?

Aja, wegen der Optik, ein paar kleinere Anmerkungen:
Weg mit den roten NoTubes Aufkleber.



> der neue tune-shifter mußte es auch unbedingt sein, die hopes haben kunststoff-leitungen bekommen


Warst du mit den Avids nicht zufrieden, oder hast die Hope auch wegen der Optik gekauft?
Und warum die Kunststoffleitungen?
Haben die Nokkons am Ramen gescheuert?

Ich selbst habe mir auch die Hope gekauft und hab noch schwarze Nokkons "rumliegen" die ich verwenden möchte.

Bist mit dem Tune-Shifter noch immer zufrieden?



> und die zugführung habe ich weiter optimiert. der king mußte einem tune bobo weichen.



Nein, was für ein Sakrileg 
Schade das die gold Teile weg sind.
Grade der Chris King Steuersatz in Gold in Verbindung mit Titan ist einfach so etwas von toll  , geil  ...



> zu guter letzt habe ich die letzten (aus meiner sicht störenden) farbflecken an der fox entfernt



Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, im Vergleich zum güldenen Vorgänger, ein klarer Rückschritt  .
Bis auf den wechsel von der weißen auf die schwarze Gabel.

Und die dezenten Goldtupfer waren einfach genial  (gesetzt).
Gold und Titan passt einfach am besten zusammen .


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (2. Januar 2011)

ufp schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, im Vergleich zum güldenen Vorgänger, ein klarer Rückschritt  ...



... dann solltest du dir unbedingt mal anschauen, was er jetzt Interessantes aus dem Rad gemacht hat ... Link zum Thread über den Umbau


----------



## ufp (2. Januar 2011)

CSB schrieb:


> ...SCHWACHSINNIGE Rahmenkonstruktion!!!!!!!!!!!!


SCHWACHSINNIGER Kommentar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



20_bandh schrieb:


> titan + rohloff = Thylacine


Interessant .

Warum nicht.
Es versuchen doch einige, anders zu sein. ZB auch Lynskey mit ihren Helix Rahmenformen. Oder GT.
Aber die silberfarbige Kurbel passt natürlich überhaupt nicht dazu. Auch wenn die Kurbel an sich hübsch ist...

Und ist die hintere Bremsscheibe eine Rohloff-Hope?
Auf jedenfall passt sie rein optisch nicht mit der vorderen zusammen .

Wenn es deines ist, wie bist du zufrieden?


----------



## ronmen (21. Februar 2011)

hey adrenalin,

welchen lochabstand hast du für die "interne rohloff bastellösung" für die zugeinstellschrauben genommen ?
sind das die originalen schrauben ? - wenn ja: was ist der kopfdurchmesser ?
wenn nein: kann man auch andere verwende n?
hast du weitere bilder davon ?

dummerweise hab ich mich auf die dimensionsangaben eines forenmitgliedes verlassen und auch nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht: lochabstand des originalen ist 1cm (jedoch kürzester physikalischer abstand), welchen ich als mittelpunktabstand interpretiert hab -.- > jedenfalls ist das teil jetzt schon gefräst... 

thx für deine hilfe

ronmen


----------



## gfx (2. März 2011)

Das sieht ja meins gaaaanz normal aus... auch wenn's ne Ti-Büchse ist. Aber einem geschenkten Gaul... ;-)


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. März 2011)

uhh, ich glaube ich muß mal nen paar fragen beantworten:

* Weg mit den roten NoTubes Aufkleber.
--> ist schon lange passiert (natürlich) 

* Warst du mit den Avids nicht zufrieden, oder hast die Hope auch wegen der Optik gekauft? Und warum die Kunststoffleitungen? Haben die Nokkons am Ramen gescheuert?
--> die avids waren okay, aber hope ist mir lieber und da sich die chance ergab, habe ich damals zugeschlagen. die stahlflexleitungen bieten keinen vorteil und sind schwer, daher der wechsel. die nokons scheuern etwas, aber dann und wann mit stahlwatte drüber und alles ist gut.

* Bist mit dem Tune-Shifter noch immer zufrieden?
--> nein. habe ich verkauft, der leitungsabgang ist nicht tief genug, die nokons floppen immer wieder raus.

* Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, im Vergleich zum güldenen Vorgänger, ein klarer Rückschritt
--> ja und nein. am gold sieht man sich schnell satt und ich wollte eigentlich immer grüne akzente haben. das macht sich zu titan am allerbesten.  

* Und ist die hintere Bremsscheibe eine Rohloff-Hope? Auf jedenfall passt sie rein optisch nicht mit der vorderen zusammen.
--> doch, paßt. oder siehst du was anderes als ich...?

* welchen lochabstand hast du für die "interne rohloff bastellösung" für die zugeinstellschrauben genommen ?
--> die schraubenköpfe berühren sich so gerade eben nicht.

* sind das die originalen schrauben ? - wenn ja: was ist der kopfdurchmesser ?
--> ja, sind sie. ich habe in die alu-platte ein (ich meine) m6 gewinde geschnitten. das paßt.


----------



## ronmen (19. März 2011)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ich grabe meinen eigenen fred nochmal aus, denn über das frühjahr/sommer hat sich nochmal einiges getan. zum einen habe ich felix´ laufradbaukünste in anspruch genommen und mir meine rohloff (und die tune vr-nabe) mit standesgemäßen ztr aufbauen lassen.
> 
> der neue tune-shifter mußte es auch unbedingt sein, die hopes haben kunststoff-leitungen bekommen und die zugführung habe ich weiter optimiert. der king mußte einem tune bobo weichen. zu guter letzt habe ich die letzten (aus meiner sicht störenden) farbflecken an der fox entfernt: ich einstellknöpfe sind nun schwarz eloxiert.
> 
> mit den rocket rons bin ich mehr als zufrieden, vorne ein 2,4er mit 2,0 bar ist eine echte offenbarung (bei 515 gr. und sehr gutem lauf).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (23. März 2011)

ronmen schrieb:


>



das ist natürlich schick & elegant!


----------

